# Problème Numérisation HP Photosmart B010 vers MacBook 10.4.1



## mma87 (11 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Je me suis acheté une imprimante HP Photosmart B010 compatible Mac (Imprimante scan copie), je l'ai donc installé grâce au CD fourni et connecté en usb 2 vers mon MacBook 10.4.11.

L'impression fonctionne très bien, de même que la fonction copie en revanche la numérisation pose problème.
Lorsque la numérisation est déclanché depuis le Mac, il ne détecte pas l'imprimante et depuis l'imprimante une fenêtre d'erreur indique : 

" La numérisation ne peut pas être lancée car un autre programme a déjà le contrôle du périphérique d'imagerie*HP.  Essayez d'appliquer les étapes suivantes.  Après chaque étape, essayez de relancer votre numérisation.

- Redémarrez le programme.

- Fermez tous les autres programmes pouvant utiliser le périphérique.

- Redémarrez l'ordinateur."

J'ai suivi la démarche sans résultat.

J'ai ainsi contacté l'assistance associé à ma garantie qui m'a indiqué que l'imprimante est normalement installé mais qu'il s'agit d'un conflit de paramétrage du mac,étant un modèle plus ancien que 10.5 ils ne peuvent pas me m'aider puisque c'est la garantie du mac qu'il faudrai utiliser (garantie dérimée depuis 4 ans).

Si quelqu'un peut me donner des pistes pour régler ce problème.
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2011)

"Mac ancien" mon c## !!! 

Toujours aussi pertinants le support HP... 

Bon. Cette imprimante dispose de pilotes déclarés compatible Mac OS X 10.4 et relativement récents (août 2010).

http://h200003.www2.hp.com/bizsuppo...swLang=17&mode=2&taskId=135&swItem=mp-86032-1

Dans le Read Me accompagnant le logiciel d'installation :


> Configuration système requise
> 
> Environnement Mac pris en charge
> 
> ...



Les derniers Macs vendus avec 10.4 sont de 2007. Alors soit leur imprimante est compatible 10.4 soit elle ne l'est pas. Il faut arrêter de se foutre de la gueule du monde. 

Téléchargez déjà ce que j'ai mis en lien plus haut et essayez de voir si ça fonctionne.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h32 ----------

Lire ceci : http://h200003.www2.hp.com/bizsuppo...d=4058814&prodTypeId=18972&objectID=c02728195

Je n'ai pas trouvé de version française.


----------



## mma87 (16 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Merci de votre réponse, j'ai donc chargé les pilotes et retenté la numérisation mais toujours le même message d'erreur et pas de détection de l'imprimante.

Que faire?

Bonne journée


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2011)

Si vous avez 2 Go de Ram sur ce MacBook, je vous conseillerais d'installer rapidement Snow Leopard.

Vous pouvez aussi leur retourner leur imprimante tout-en-un puisque pas compatible avec Mac OS X 10.4 contrairement à ce qu'ils prétendent dans leur notice, et acheter un autre autre modèle mais surtout d'une autre marque (suggestion : Canon).

Sinon, à ce stade là, il faudrait plus de renseignements sur la situation logiciel de la machine au regard de cette imprimante. Qu'est-ce qui a été installé et où ? Vérifier les logs dans la console, etc.

Non, décidément, je me débarrasserais de ce matériel.


----------



## Jose Culot (16 Mai 2011)

mma87 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Lorsque la numérisation est déclanché depuis le Mac, il ne détecte pas l'imprimante



Et si tu numérises directement avec l'écran de l'imprimante ??
aussi....
HP utility...supprimer les tâches en attentes ???


----------



## manina (25 Mai 2011)

Bonjour mma87,


J'ai acheté cette semaine la même imprimante que toi, et, au moment de l'installation, EXACTEMENT le même problème que celui que tu décris, à ceci près que je tourne sur Snow Leopard.

Je me suis donc battue une bonne partie de la soirée pour faire fonctionner ce maudit scanner, à coup de désinstallation de pilotes, réinstallation, téléchargement des derniers pilotes complets sur le site d'HP, lancement du scan depuis la fonction scan de l'imprimante, je suis également passée par image capture, l'utilitaire HP Scan fourni par HP, bref rien ne fonctionnait.

La solution que j'ai trouvée et qui marche pour moi consiste à DESINSTALLER les pilotes HP (dans HP Utility / Applications tu peux lancer l'uninstall), déconnecter le cable USB du mac, le reconnecter et là MAC te propose de faire un update de software car il reconnaît le nouveau matériel, tu acceptes.
Une fois la mise à jour terminée, je vais dans System Preferences / Print & Scan, et à l'ouverture de la fenêtre l'imprimante est bien reconnue. De là tu accèdes directement aux menus print et scan et tu peux lancer le scan depuis l'utilitaire.
Par contre, pour ma part, l'image capture et le preview ne fonctionnent pas, de même que le lancement du scan depuis l'imprimante directement.

Voilà en espérant que cela fonctionne pour toi également.


----------

